# Hitzeproblem mit i7 720qm Bitte um Tips



## madamc (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Hab mir ein Hp Envy 17 1150 geholt und jetzt nach ca 10 Tagen fing es an das er mir beim Spielen ab und zu ausgegangen ist. Hab jetzt Gpu-Z im Logmodus und Coretemp im Logmodus.
Die GPU wird maximal 89 Grad heiss was wohl nicht das Problem sein könnte. Die Cpu wird allerdings bis zu 94 Grad heiss, was daran allerdings komisch ist ist das nur der 4te Core so heiss wird. Die anderen drei sind meistends so maximal 85 Grad. *Woran kann es liegen das nur 1 Core so heiss wird und deshalb wahrscheinlich zum Notabschalten führt?* Das ganze ist unabhängig davon ob ich nen Notebook-Coolstand benutze.

Speicher ist Ok hab ich schon getestet und Mainboard hat bis maximal 67 Grad gehabt. Festplatten sind auch im grünen Bereich. Bei Tests mit Prime ging er auf 94 Grad aber er ist mir dabei nicht abgeschmiert

*Was könnte ich noch tun damit er mir nicht mehr abschmiert?* Das Kühlsystem ist sehr grenzwertig realisiert worden


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2012)

Passend zu deinem problem kommt doch die russische kälte zu uns
Musst nur wegen display etc. Aufpassen.

Ich denke mal wenn du das zimmerfenster aufmachst sollte es reichen dass das ding kühl bleibt.
Aber lüfter müsste doch durchgehend dann auf volle pulle laufen oder?


----------



## madamc (30. Januar 2012)

Ja der läuft immer erst so ab 85 grad auf vollgas hoch. denke des ist auch relativ spät. mit speedfan kann ich die lüfter leider nicht steuern


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

Wenns neu ist dann beschwer dich beim Hersteller oder Händler


----------



## stadler5 (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn du online bestellt hast gebe ihn zurück da du ja 14 Tage Umtauschrecht hast. Vermute mal das die Heatpipe nicht richtig aufliegt.
Die temps sind sonst niedriger, wenn der Sommer kommt kannst du Spielen sonst total vergessen.


----------



## madamc (30. Januar 2012)

Das dachte ich mir auch aber es gibt 100te Envy Besitzer die das gleiche Problem haben. Bei anderen throttelt die Cpu aber was bei mir nicht der Fall ist. Im Bios gibt es auch keine Option


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2012)

dreht der lüfter denn laut auf?


----------



## madamc (30. Januar 2012)

Ja der läuft dann auf Maximum.

Grad start ich CoreTemp und dann zeigt er mir diese atemberaubende CPU-Frequenz an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fadade (30. Januar 2012)

BIOS-Update oder sowas mal versucht ?!?
Das mit den 4GHz ist ja echt mal


----------



## madamc (30. Januar 2012)

Bios ist ganz neu. Lüfter sind sauber


----------



## madamc (30. Januar 2012)

Hab das Problem jetzt ziemlich in den Griff bekommen. Einfach mit Tmonitor den Turbo deaktiviert. Jetzt heizen sich die Kerne gleichmässiger auf und er steigt nicht mehr über 90 Grad


----------



## freakyd84 (31. Januar 2012)

4 Ghz auf ne 720qm???  kannst du mir verraten wie und mit welche Programme du dein CPU übertaktet hast? Habe ein Sony Vaio VPCF11B4E und der hat auch die gleiche CPU


----------



## madamc (31. Januar 2012)

Passiv gekühlt mit Spiegelei-Wärmeleitpaste


----------

